# Do frameless cabinets need crossmembers between drawers?



## brandonc (May 12, 2010)

I've decided to make my own frameless cabinets. I've never made cabinets before but I've successfully prototyped a full-size version. I plan on doing drawers only on the lowers. No shelves, doors, or hinges.

I was watching Blum's excellent assembly videos for their corner cabinet system and noticed this:










There's no cross members between drawers. Were they doing this for illustrative purposes or is it typical to not build cross members between drawers? I'm sure adding cross members would add a sturdiness and also prevent too much stuff in a lower drawer from interfering with the slides from an upper drawer.

What is your take?

Thanks guys. This has been a very inspiring community to be a part of.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

No. They don't.

Those drawer slides can take 100 lbs or more at full extension.

The concept of horizontal supports between drawers is a holdover
from face frame cabinetry with wooden drawer slides.

Face frames do look good, but with modern hardware their function
is largely aesthetic in kitchens and other built-ins. For free-standing
furniture, face frames provide a lot of resistance to racking and durability.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Drawer rails are not a requirement but in some cases may lend alot of structural integrity and can aid in making drawer head and door spacing a little more forgiving. If your after the 3/32 reveal the drawer rails can not be seen anyway. Good luck and btw you chose an easy style of construction for your first.Should go well for you.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Personally I like the strength it adds to the cabinet.

Also, all of the upper doors will have a gap with something behind it, the drawers will have nothing which will appear as a black line. In other words, it will appear different.


----------

